# Metal Detectors



## Adam Fausch (Jul 1, 2015)

I am trying to get into recycling wood. Does anyone have suggestions for metal detectors?

Rockler has two on their website with vastly different prices. What does anyone else use?

Thanks,


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I usually use my tablesaw .... Sorry Adam

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2015)

I have one of the Garret handheld wands. So far it's been a lifesaver or at least a blade saver. It's an older version of this one-

http://www.amazon.com/Garrett-Super...pebp=1435765612562&perid=02NMFH9ZT3V1MHR93FBH

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 1, 2015)

I have the Garrett Ace 250. The first and only time I have used it was when @norman vandyke and myself were sawing some pieces that he had brought over and luckily he mentioned me saying that I wanted to try it out while he was there. I think the first piece we tried it out on we found something. So basically I only have to find something about another 14 times and it's paid for itself.
Granted, I have never used it before this and don't know everything about it by far, but learned that you need to be well away from any other metal or you will get lots of false readings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2015)

I hear the Garrett is the one to go with, but I don't have one myself yet.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 1, 2015)

justallan said:


> I have the Garrett Ace 250. The first and only time I have used it was when @norman vandyke and myself were sawing some pieces that he had brought over and luckily he mentioned me saying that I wanted to try it out while he was there. I think the first piece we tried it out on we found something. So basically I only have to find something about another 14 times and it's paid for itself.
> Granted, I have never used it before this and don't know everything about it by far, but learned that you need to be well away from any other metal or you will get lots of false readings.


Just out of curiosity... what does that change for you? Do you not saw a piece with metal? I can't imagine there'd be any easy way to pull a nail out that's been grown over. Obviously for reclaimed lumber, it would be easy enough to pinpoint a piece of metal, but in a log or burl?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Just out of curiosity... what does that change for you? Do you not saw a piece with metal? I can't imagine there'd be any easy way to pull a nail out that's been grown over. Obviously for reclaimed lumber, it would be easy enough to pinpoint a piece of metal, but in a log or burl?



For me, in a log I'll look at where it is and decide if I can cut it shorter or for a full log where the cuts will be for lengths. I get lots of city trees so it comes up fairly often. On a burl I'll mark where it seems to be and cut around it when cutting bowl blanks. for that last chunk I'll switch to a 16 TPI wood/metal blade in my bandsaw and then cut it up.


----------



## justallan (Jul 1, 2015)

On the pieces that Norm and I were sawing, one piece was the handle end of a rat tail file and the other was a nail I believe. If you saw any yard trees or basically any tree that is anywhere near a town or road you stand a better chance of finding nails. I think if I could get to it I'd take a wood chisel and carve around it and get ahold of it with some vice grips or possibly saw around it with a chain saw. I also feel what you are sawing and how nice of wood it is would surely be a factor if I was going to spend the time getting it out or junk the whole log or just part of it.
If and when I ever start pulling trees off the mountain again I won't bother using the metal detector on them, I've never found a single piece of metal in them other than a bullet.


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Does a $100+ one have a good advantage over a $40 one?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2015)

I have cut them out with a chainsaw and chiseled them out. Hit one with a saw chain and the chain is instantly dull.


----------



## justallan (Jul 1, 2015)

@Adam Fausch, I would suggest researching the exact make and model of any that you are looking into and make certain to research it for what you plan to use it for. While a lot of metal detectors are said to be near worthless for gold and precious metals you may find that they could work great for what we use them for.
I chose the one that I did because there are bunches of folks milling that use this exact model and really brag on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 2, 2015)

Adam Fausch said:


> I am trying to get into recycling wood. Does anyone have suggestions for metal detectors?
> 
> Rockler has two on their website with vastly different prices. What does anyone else use?
> 
> Thanks,


Best detector for that that I know of is a powerful magnet on a string. Just move it over the wood until it sticks. Works for everything that is within an inch of the surface. Stuff I've reclaimed never had anything deeper than that. I did fail to use the magnet over or twice and ran a couple nails through my planer. Surprisingly, didn't ruin my blades.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 2, 2015)

I've done the string and magnet method, with some success and some failure. My kid says to spend the money. He goes to beaches and old farmsteads with some collective group. He said, What does it cost to replace the headrig teeth or band, take that number times 5. He also said $350.00 gets a pretty versatile unit.

Example, my neighbor offered me a 32" DBH white ash for log or firewood. It looked questionable and was a grade 3 at best and the misses said we needed firewood. We got 32 nails from 8-20 penny + in the first 7' feet. Some how, I missed them all with the chainsaw. It was very interesting finding them with the splitter.

I'd spend the $100 over the $40.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

